# Oden :VS: Yianlian



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Who should go first in the 2007 Draft (assuming they both declare)


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Vote = Yi


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Oden.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I have never seen these players so I vote for Oden


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Isn't it the 2006 Draft both are probably declaring for?

Anyway, I'd go with Yi.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyway these two guys have the same age of Nemaja, the first pick of the next draft and the next Darko(of course I'm talking about his first season)...
Who do u think will get better between the three? 
Has someone actually seen these players ?


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

All I've seen is one tape of Oden, but I like the inside player over the skinny slasher/shooter. So I'll go with Oden.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i'd go yi, a 7 footer who can do a 360 dunk?? i wanna see that one.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oden is the 17 year old sophmore in highschool right?


I'll take slashing 360 dunking Yi thank you very much.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Thats OJ Mayo.

Oden is the 7'1 230lb 16 year old sophomore. He's 16 and that big. He's going to be 7'2 250 at least come his senior season. He has agility and touch on the low block, blocks everything in sight, and can run the floor. He could be the next David Robinson.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll take Oden. He is a hard worker, is level headed and has all the tools to become the next Drob/Shaq. Hope the Spurs get him somehow.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

There are just too many players like Yi coming along. And BTW, being a seven footer under 250lbs, you better damn well be able to slam 360s. I don't see the big deal about that, I mean even Shaq at over 330lbs did a 360 a while ago at the 2003 ASG (or was it 2002?). I'm gonna have to go with Oden. Ask any sportscaster in the know, and they'll tell you, Oden will be the #1 pick. He'll be the first solid big man to be drafted since Yao, and you know how a good 5 is hard to come by in this league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

At 16 yrs old Yi's already arguably the 2nd best player on the Chinese National Team, and has been on par with guys like Josh Howard in their summer league matchup. Yi's not about potential, he's already proven himself with the big boys. The only question about Yi is how restrictive the Chinese government will be with him.

Oden's got a lot of size and from what I hear a good attitude, but that's a long ways to go from being a superstar in the NBA. If he tears up the HS competition next year, then I'll start paying attention to him as a prospective #1.

But as of now, it's Yi Jianlian all the way.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> There are just too many players like Yi coming along. And BTW, being a seven footer under 250lbs, you better damn well be able to slam 360s. I don't see the big deal about that, I mean even Shaq at over 330lbs did a 360 a while ago at the 2003 ASG (or was it 2002?). I'm gonna have to go with Oden. Ask any sportscaster in the know, and they'll tell you, Oden will be the #1 pick. He'll be the first solid big man to be drafted since Yao, and you know how a good 5 is hard to come by in this league.


To many atheltic 16 year old 7 footers who can do 360 dunks?

Can you tell me where this is so I can tell IT.

Anyway imagine if this kid who is agile and has a decent vertical gets a solid midrange pull up jumper.

Instant offense ala dirk.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> i'd go yi, a 7 footer who can do a 360 dunk?? i wanna see that one.


Ever seen Jonathan Bender ?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'll take Oden. Yi was probably the least impressive player at the Hoops Summit. I don't care how much younger he was that the others, he proved his hype is undeserved.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> There are just too many players like Yi coming along. And BTW, being a seven footer under 250lbs, you better damn well be able to slam 360s. I don't see the big deal about that, I mean even Shaq at over 330lbs did a 360 a while ago at the 2003 ASG (or was it 2002?). I'm gonna have to go with Oden. Ask any sportscaster in the know, and they'll tell you, Oden will be the #1 pick. He'll be the first solid big man to be drafted since Yao, and you know how a good 5 is hard to come by in this league.


Any sportscaster now hasnt even see Yi play extensively, and if you want oden to be a big man he better start putting on some weight, he's what? 230 right now i think


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> 
> 
> Ever seen Jonathan Bender ?


yea so?? if the sportscasters said pavel is next shawn bradley with strength and an offensive game am i supposed to be disinterested just because Yao is out there??


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> Any sportscaster now hasnt even see Yi play extensively, and if you want oden to be a big man he better start putting on some weight, he's what? 230 right now i think


He's got a big frame and will easily put on a lot of weight. And remember that D-Rob was only 235 early in his career and gained pretty easily to about 255-260. And like somebody mentioned Yi wasn't particularly impressive at the 2004 Nike Hoops summit where he faced American competitors. Whereas Oden captured the TOC title and was named MVP. They are both hyped, but Oden has recently shown more against better.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> I'll take Oden. Yi was probably the least impressive player at the Hoops Summit. I don't care how much younger he was that the others, he proved his hype is undeserved.


That was one single game. I don't know if you saw Yi at the Albert Schweitzer Tournament, but if you did, you wouldn't say the hype is undeserved.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

Sit down bender...

Don't try to show off with the Albert Schweitzer Tournament. I could have been there too, If I wanted to.

You shameful piece of microdust.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> Sit down bender...
> 
> Don't try to show off with the Albert Schweitzer Tournament. I could have been there too, If I wanted to.
> ...


And actually what is your point, besides fronting me?


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

ummm...Oden avrged 13.9 ppg 10rpg as a sophmore in HS last season. 13.9ppg?!?! His offensive game is extremely raw
Yi scored 9 points vs. the Dallas summer league team, i bet oden would be lucky if he scored 1
plus in pass U21 international tournaments, Yi is always average a solid 20 and 10 against competition 4-5 years older than him, oden would be lucky if he averaged double figures in scorin 
and i know, to all you guys, oden is this krazy special "true center" with a passion for defense everyone is lookin for, but unless he can learn a post move....i'll pick Yi Jianlian


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

oden easily

and whats this 360 dunkin 7 footer stuff??

jonathan bender, KG can dunk pretty well, chris anderson is 6'11 and look what he can do, hell shaq even pulled a 360 in an nba game, if u wanna pick him number 1 because of that and miss out on perhaps the next shaq go right ahead


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> And actually what is your point, besides fronting me?


My point is that you are some real arrogant fella. And I really don't like your character. That's my point, boy.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Wow seriously most 7 footers certainly can 360 dunk


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> Wow seriously most 7 footers certainly can 360 dunk


and how many of em are great nba players?? no one is saying draft Yi cuz he can do a 360 dunk, they're saying draft him because not only will he be a skilled player, he'll have the size and freakish athleticism to do a 360 dunk, and i aint talking the nasty looking shaq 360 dunk.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> ummm...Oden avrged 13.9 ppg 10rpg as a sophmore in HS last season. 13.9ppg?!?! His offensive game is extremely raw
> Yi scored 9 points vs. the Dallas summer league team, i bet oden would be lucky if he scored 1
> plus in pass U21 international tournaments, Yi is always average a solid 20 and 10 against competition 4-5 years older than him, oden would be lucky if he averaged double figures in scorin
> and i know, to all you guys, oden is this krazy special "true center" with a passion for defense everyone is lookin for, but unless he can learn a post move....i'll pick Yi Jianlian


Great first post, reflects my thoughts on this topic exactly :yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Not to mention he's scoring them against Howard, who is an excellent defender.


How many 7 footers can do a free throw line dunk?

Please, you guys are kidding yourselves if you don't think Yi is something special.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> ummm...Oden avrged 13.9 ppg 10rpg as a sophmore in HS last season. 13.9ppg?!?! His offensive game is extremely raw
> Yi scored 9 points vs. the Dallas summer league team, i bet oden would be lucky if he scored 1
> plus in pass U21 international tournaments, Yi is always average a solid 20 and 10 against competition 4-5 years older than him, oden would be lucky if he averaged double figures in scorin
> and i know, to all you guys, oden is this krazy special "true center" with a passion for defense everyone is lookin for, but unless he can learn a post move....i'll pick Yi Jianlian


Great arguement, that's why I should take Darko over LeBron too right? Because he's playing against competition much older than him and LeBron is only playing against boys. Of course Oden is raw right now, HE'S A HIGH SCHOOL SOPHOMORE! With this hype he'll refine his post moves and be very good. By the end of his senior year he should be something special and all of US Basketball is going to be helping this kid develop.

Yi isn't special. He doesn't have a great jumpshot from what I saw, and he couldn't get a rebound against me, he is the weakest player I have ever seen.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

so? yi would be a highschool sophmore too, and he's way a head of oden skill wise with the basketball, and how would u know if he's gonna improve THAT much on his post work, and bulk up? they said tyson chandler had a big frame and played with passion and great defense too, and will eventually learn basketball moves and be a great center for years to come, he avrg'd 8 and 7 this season.... yeahh oden has the "talent" to be a great center, but right now, he's way too raw. 
yi isnt as weak as u think, he's 7'1 230, same weight as oden, and reboundin is one of Yi's strength, i just said in my last post that yi averaged double figues in reboundin in all the U21 and U18 tourny's hes been in 
yi might end up to be just another jonathon bender, but he could be another second comin of a taller jermaine o'neal you never know 
and face it Nimreitz, u cant get a rebound off of any 7 footer if ur life depended on it, so hush puppy


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Great arguement, that's why I should take Darko over LeBron too right? Because he's playing against competition much older than him and LeBron is only playing against boys. Of course Oden is raw right now, HE'S A HIGH SCHOOL SOPHOMORE! With this hype he'll refine his post moves and be very good. By the end of his senior year he should be something special and all of US Basketball is going to be helping this kid develop.
> ...


Nice logic, Yi is the same age but should have more of the tools. Do you even read what you write.


As for Yi not grabbing Rebounds, explain the Dallas Mavericks game?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's easily explainable, Professionals don't care when they play youth squads. It's the same reason Freddy Adu scored against an MLS team when he was playing with the U-17s. If they were playing 100% there's no way it happens, but in all honesty, pros could really care less about exhibitions.

Yi isn't very good, he doesn't have his reputed skill set, and he's very timid on the court. He needs to improve much more than I think is possible. He was garbage at the hoops summit, absolute garbage.

Yi doesn't play like a big man, and you really have to be something special if you're going to be a 7 foot guard in the NBA.

EDIT: And incidentally, a lot of people in China seriously doubt that Yi was born in 1987 as he claims.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> EDIT: And incidentally, a lot of people in China seriously doubt that Yi was born in 1987 as he claims.


If Lebron James came from a 3rd world country, I would also doubt that he is 18 or 19. So please, is it Yi's fault that some jealous Yanks want to damage his reputation ?


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

um, it said people in china were saying that, not americans


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Captain Kool:

Your websites about Jordan are embarassing. Take them off your sig.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

gotta agree ^


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

^^^
me too !!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

^^^^
Same. Those are the stupidest websites ever...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gtown07</b>!
> Captain Kool:
> 
> Your websites about Jordan are embarassing. Take them off your sig.


No they're not. They're some of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Great arguement, that's why I should take Darko over LeBron too right? Because he's playing against competition much older than him and LeBron is only playing against boys. Of course Oden is raw right now, HE'S A HIGH SCHOOL SOPHOMORE! With this hype he'll refine his post moves and be very good. By the end of his senior year he should be something special and all of US Basketball is going to be helping this kid develop.
> ...


hahaha wtf is wrong with your logic?? YOu keep saying Yi isnt special, he cant do this and he cant do that, yet you concede that oden cant do those things either but you place the label "raw" over him, and expect him to develop all those skills, but yet Yi is already at his peak and wont develop those same skils right?? Oden looked like garbage against caracter at a camp, while Yi put buckets down on josh Howard whose trying to prove he's worth the money. Enough said for now.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> hahaha wtf is wrong with your logic?? YOu keep saying Yi isnt special, he cant do this and he cant do that, yet you concede that oden cant do those things either but you place the label "raw" over him, and expect him to develop all those skills, but yet Yi is already at his peak and wont develop those same skils right?? Oden looked like garbage against caracter at a camp, while Yi put buckets down on josh Howard whose trying to prove he's worth the money. Enough said for now.


You can't keep using the caracter argument. That was one game. Oden has more than dominated against his peers in his past, including a complete walloping of Andray Blatche, who's 2 years older. One game doesn't make an argument either way, for either player. This thread is stupid because no of us have ever seen either player more than a few times.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> It's easily explainable, Professionals don't care when they play youth squads. It's the same reason Freddy Adu scored against an MLS team when he was playing with the U-17s. If they were playing 100% there's no way it happens, but in all honesty, pros could really care less about exhibitions.
> 
> Yi isn't very good, he doesn't have his reputed skill set, and he's very timid on the court. He needs to improve much more than I think is possible. He was garbage at the hoops summit, absolute garbage.
> ...


So now you not only speak for pros in exhibition games against national teams ( Do you even know what Del Harris could gain from this?) you speak for 

", a lot of people in China seriously doubt that Yi was born in 1987 as he claims"

Nice sources.


Well according to a lot of people in Atlanta Oden is already peaked and the highschoolers he was playing against were more concerned about watchinkg Yugi-O than playing b-ball.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> um, it said people in china were saying that, not americans


Source ???

Where did any chinese person said that Yi is not born in 1987 ?

Do you actually understand Chinese, slimeball ?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Here's an article questioning his age. 

http://nbadraft.net/intreport004.asp

"There is widespread debate regarding Yi Jianlian's real age. Some say he's born in 1987 which is the age he reported officially registered at FIBA's international tournament for young men. Many others, who claim to know him personally and have access to Chinese basketball community, say he's at least 19, i.e. born in 1985.

I have read a report on Yi writing a Chinese national university entrance exam last year, which makes it hard to believe that Yi was born in 1987. (Nevermind the fact that 15 year olds are never physically developed with agility the way he is.) Because one has to be really good academically to be able to write this exam at the age of 16. Well, then again, he might just have been asked to take the exam so they could enroll him in a professional sports college. With all that said, Yi Jianlian's age remains a mystery."
Age shaving is common in China. For example Yao Ming says of possible 2005 draft entrant Tang Zhengdong who is listed as being born in 1984: "He's pretty good, but he's as old as I am."

and another article on Yi and his age...

http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101030908/xyi.html

"The national junior-team roster says Yi was born on Oct. 27, 1987, which would make him just 15—and not eligible to enter the NBA draft independently as an international player until 2009. Several well-placed Chinese basketball experts say he is 17 or 18. Dates are manipulated, they claim, to give Yi more years of eligibility for junior competitions, which China counts on to increase its international prestige. (Age shaving is endemic in international junior competitions. It even affected the Clippers' Wang Zhizhi, who had NBA teams scrambling to verify his true age to make sure he was old enough for the draft.) Yi and his parents both say on the record that he was born in 1987. But when pressed on the issue, Yi turns away and fills the room with an uncomfortable silence, and his father smiles blankly without responding."

Looks like there's something to hide. So who knows. Maybe he'll be a 21 year old by the time he starts playing in the league in 2006.


----------



## hexabulls (Jun 14, 2002)

Yi indeed looked awful in Hoops Summit (got abused by Al Jefferson), but you can't judge his potentials based on one game. He injured his ankle right before he came to America and basically couldn't jump. That was one of the main reasons why he looked so timid. In addition, you have to consider how difficult it is to come to a foreign country by yourself and play games in an unfamiliar environment (ala see what happened to Mario Austin). 

Here is my evaluation on Yi Jianlian, and I've seen at least six of seven games of his since year 2002. Yi has great physical attributes. He's a natural athlete with excellent body control ability. He is very fluid in running and jumping (doesn't look like a seven footer at all). He's got very long arms and HUGE hands (unusually long fingers). His reflex is excellent. His upper body is quite weak and his strength is very poor (I once saw a 6-foot PG box him out for a rebound). However, his stamina is quite good as he never seems tired. Skillwise, he's improved a lot over the last year. He now has a rather reliable 15 foot jumper (which he didn't have a couple of years ago). Tyson Chandler, who has similiar body type, has not developed that jumper three years into the NBA. :no: Yi's post game has gone from "nonexistent" (a year ago) to "improving", but he won't play in the post on the NBA level any time soon. He's a decent passer and ballhandler (better than you would expect). He's an adaquete shot blocker, but he'll be extremely foul-prone in his first couple of years in the league because he hasn't learned to stay on his feet on defense (he jumps all the time...sometimes rather blindly). Yi is not a scorer yet. He gets most of his points on putbacks and fast break baskets. He can't create his own shot if he's guarded tightly as of now. He's not going to be a great rebounder on the NBA level either unless he gains strength on his upper body. 

Yi Jianlian has only played organized basketball for a few years. He's not nearly polished or foundamentally sound as most international players are. The reason that he's rated very high as a draft prospect is due to his athletic ability. He's a natural athlete and he's seven feet tall. That's a rare combination. Yi needs to add weight, gain strength, and develop skills. He's not going to contribute to an NBA team any time soon. (In fact, he's not even starting for his Chinese league team). 

My projection for Yi Jianlian: Optimistically a less explosive Kevin Garnett, passimistically a more athletic version of Brian Scalabrine. 

About Yi's age, I don't know that for sure either. I do have some facts. He first started to play basketball in 99'. He was 6'6" back then. He grew to 6'11" in 01' and didn't grow much after that. I would say that most likely he wasn't born in 87'. 85' seems more reasonable to me. But then again, I don't really know, and neither do the scouts.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hexabulls</b>!
> 
> Here is my evaluation on Yi Jianlian, and I've seen at least six of seven games of his since year 2002. Yi has great physical attributes. He's a natural athlete with excellent body control ability. He is very fluid in running and jumping (doesn't look like a seven footer at all). He's got very long arms and HUGE hands (unusually long fingers). His reflex is excellent. His upper body is quite weak and his strength is very poor (I once saw a 6-foot PG box him out for a rebound). However, his stamina is quite good as he never seems tired. Skillwise, he's improved a lot over the last year. He now has a rather reliable 15 foot jumper (which he didn't have a couple of years ago). Tyson Chandler, who has similiar body type, has not developed that jumper three years into the NBA. :no: Yi's post game has gone from "nonexistent" (a year ago) to "improving", but he won't play in the post on the NBA level any time soon. He's a decent passer and ballhandler (better than you would expect). He's an adaquete shot blocker, but he'll be extremely foul-prone in his first couple of years in the league because he hasn't learned to stay on his feet on defense (he jumps all the time...sometimes rather blindly). Yi is not a scorer yet. He gets most of his points on putbacks and fast break baskets. He can't create his own shot if he's guarded tightly as of now. He's not going to be a great rebounder on the NBA level either unless he gains strength on his upper body.
> 
> ...


Care to elaborate on how you've seen Yi so much. To be honest 6 or 7 stimes is a lot of traveling.


Can you talk more about his ball handling, and first step as well?


Thanks. I am really excited for this kid to make an impact.


The article in question is one I brought up a long time ago, but it uses deceptive language.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yi isn't special. He doesn't have a great jumpshot from what I saw, and he couldn't get a rebound against me, he is the weakest player I have ever seen.


Ahhhh...

I think thats a little far fetched isnt it. I agree that he's not as good as advertised...and he's not strong at all....

but the weakest you have ever seen??? Ahh no...

Just remember that it was guys like Al Jefferson who were pushing him around. A guy like Al Jefferson would push around just about anyone...

The kid will gain strength just like everyone does when they finish growing and turn into a man. Look at Yao Ming...he's turning into abit of a beast now isnt he. He was afterall getting shoved around at first. NBA weight training will help him alot as well.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> 
> Just remember that it was guys like Al Jefferson who were pushing him around. A guy like Al Jefferson would push around just about anyone...


Okafor could toss him like a ragdoll. If you remember Jefferson put up surprisingly weak numbers. Even Josh Childress could bench more.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> Okafor could toss him like a ragdoll. If you remember Jefferson put up surprisingly weak numbers. Even Josh Childress could bench more.


I doubt Childress could bench more.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt Childress could bench more.


Actually you'd be surprised... Childress is one of those misleadingly skinny but strong types. In fact, he almost out did Luke Jackson (a known gym rat) in repping out (185lbs on the bar). But Jefferson is one of those misleadingly large but weak types. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=101021&forumid=8


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually you'd be surprised... Childress is one of those misleadingly skinny but strong types. In fact, he almost out did Luke Jackson (a known gym rat) in repping out (185lbs on the bar). But Jefferson is one of those misleadingly large but weak types.
> ...


11 reps, I am shocked.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> Okafor could toss him like a ragdoll. If you remember Jefferson put up surprisingly weak numbers. Even Josh Childress could bench more.


Believe it or not, bench press is not the be all and end all of strength for basketball. I'll take push press and squat a lot more than bench press.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, bench press is not the be all and end all of strength for basketball. I'll take push press and squat a lot more than bench press.


:yes:

Anyways, IMO, if you need a franchise center, take Oden..If you want an extremely athletic big man instead of a traditional post player, take Yianlian.


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

Yianlian


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Put it this way:

Would you want a ShaqGame/Drob Frame (Oden)or "A less-explosive, No J, Garnett"?(YI)

I'd take Oden.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Put it this way:
> 
> Would you want a ShaqGame/Drob Frame (Oden)or "A less-explosive, No J, Garnett"?(YI)
> ...


How do you figure he has Shaq game? 

He CANNOT SCORE YET!


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, bench press is not the be all and end all of strength for basketball. I'll take push press and squat a lot more than bench press.


Of course thats true. Size alone can give you a strength advantage, but a guy as big as Jefferson not being able to bench 185 more than 3 times is just pathetic. Also, if somebody can get a good number of reps, that person likely works out and will have a strong squat as well, unless he trains like an idiot.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> ummm...Oden avrged 13.9 ppg 10rpg as a sophmore in HS last season. 13.9ppg?!?! His offensive game is extremely raw
> Yi scored 9 points vs. the Dallas summer league team, i bet oden would be lucky if he scored 1
> plus in pass U21 international tournaments, Yi is always average a solid 20 and 10 against competition 4-5 years older than him, oden would be lucky if he averaged double figures in scorin
> and i know, to all you guys, oden is this krazy special "true center" with a passion for defense everyone is lookin for, but unless he can learn a post move....i'll pick Yi Jianlian


do you have the boxscore for the game?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J Pops</b>!
> 
> 
> do you have the boxscore for the game?


http://www.nba.com/media/mavericks/Mavs-China1.pdf


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Put it this way:
> 
> Would you want a ShaqGame/Drob Frame (Oden)or "A less-explosive, No J, Garnett"?(YI)
> ...


this is a stupid remark, how can Oden have a shaq game already and yet your dumbing down Yi's game


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Now that Yi has been exposed to being 20 years old, What does everyone who says Yi vote now?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Anyone care to apologize? :laugh:


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

no...not really
we all thought he was 16 years old, so if he was 16 he was gonna be no.1 pick....now he has to settle for top 5 next yr


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> At 16 yrs old Yi's already arguably the 2nd best player on the Chinese National Team, and has been on par with guys like Josh Howard in their summer league matchup. Yi's not about potential, he's already proven himself with the big boys. The only question about Yi is how restrictive the Chinese government will be with him.
> 
> Oden's got a lot of size and from what I hear a good attitude, but that's a long ways to go from being a superstar in the NBA. If he tears up the HS competition next year, then I'll start paying attention to him as a prospective #1.
> ...


Maybe it's just me but you might be a bit biased. I'll let the others guess as to why.


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

he's still a top prospect but i would take Oden ahead of him now


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> no...not really
> we all thought he was 16 years old, so if he was 16 he was gonna be no.1 pick....now he has to settle for top 5 next yr


Yeah I can't believe anyone would count this as a victory. The whole argument was predicated on the fact that they were the same age. 


The only loser here is Yi Jian Lan. He just lost a lot of money.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but you might be a bit biased. I'll let the others guess as to why.


Well even if I am bias I try to make good points to support my argument. But honestly I've never seen Oden play :sour: 

19 or not Yi's a NBA-calibre player and he will find his way in the league in a few years.


----------



## .fusion. (Apr 8, 2004)

Oden says his stengths are inside, rebounding, and shot-blocking. It'd be interesting to see Oden and Okafor take on each other during their prime.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

oden by far


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Well even if I am bias I try to make good points to support my argument. But honestly I've never seen Oden play :sour:
> ...


No offense meant. And you do.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just to rub it in nbadraft.net just moved Yi up ahead of Oden as the #1 pick in its mock


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

they also changed his age to 20!!! :laugh:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

^^ lmfao


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've seen one tape each.......Oden looks more NBA-Ready to me


----------

